# 06 => 07?



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

i really do think that nissan is trying too hard to make cars to compete. most people would choose the older [03-05] spec-v's over the 07 thats about to come out.. it looks too much like the maxima in the front, and they just came out with the redesigned spec-v's not even 2 years ago and they're already changing it.. i think they should keep the current spec-v body style and just add shit onto it to make it more sporty, hey maybe they'll decide to do a vq swap if they wanted to be real ballsy [haha], or better yet the 3.5 from the g35/three fitty?


wake up nissan


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

i wanna see how the new spec-v will look like? i hope we dont get disappointed.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The only picture I've seen looked like a boxy Maxima. UGGGGGG! For my taste the last really nice looking car Nissan made was the 94 sentra. Even the current Sentra looks terrible from the rear without a wing, but otherwise it's OK.


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

94 sentra? isnt it the same sentra as the 91,92,93? they changed the body style in 95 right? (200 sx) if i remember right.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup. I drive one to work everyday. My wife is about the only one that can get it to register less than 30 MPG. I'll drive it till it dies.

I also have a 97 HB, the last good looking Nissan pickup.

I guess I'm stuck in a previous decade somewhere, but I don't see how Nissan can keep making such ugly cars and stay in business. If I were buying a new car today it wouldn't be a Nissan based on the current lineup. As an example, I like the way the Altimas drive and handle but don't like their design. I can't even describe how stupid the Maxima looks to me.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you're interested, the 07 Sentra is now on the Nissan web site. It's official. It's a 2.0 liter econobox. No mention of an SE, SER or Spec anything. Looks pretty pedestrian.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

it looks forced if you ask me.. econobox is right


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks like they're moving their 'performace' sedan to the Altima platform. Guess they weren't making enough money selling hot Sentras. Of course everyone wanting a little kick is going to rush out and buy a 350Z.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> If you're interested, the 07 Sentra is now on the Nissan web site. It's official. It's a 2.0 liter econobox. No mention of an SE, SER or Spec anything. Looks pretty pedestrian.


I don't really like it either, but don't they have a SE-R model coming out next year? I thought I read that somewhere...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Could be, but it wasn't on their web site when I checked. With that ho-hum body style I'm not sure anyone would be interested.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I just got a promo pack from Nissan (complete with changing picture trading cards?) and it indicates that the Sentra SE-R will be available 'early 2007' and the Altima coupe(?) in 'summer 2007'. Guess you were right.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Screw the new chassis, but i'll take the revised engine, and pop it into my 06!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Right, you can't drive a car fast enough to blow off ugly.


----------



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

personally, i wish they would bring back the 200sx, nice 2 door sentra... would love a 200sx SE-R SpecV xDDD
but of course they wont :/ think ill be holding onto my 200 even tho i have a 06 spec v
and yeah, im glad i did get the 06, that 07 looks gay on the outside... but looks damn good inside
anyways jus my 2 cent


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad it has some redeeming qualities. I haven't be able to get past the sheet metal to look inside one. Even with a cool interior, it still looks like a toad with great headlights.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SiL200SX said:


> i really do think that nissan is trying too hard to make cars to compete.



I disagree. Rather, I don't think nissan is trying hard enough.

I'm highly disappointed they decided to stick with the QR25 (truck motor) for the new Spec V. They're pulling another 240sx move with it. Their competitors don't share motors with TRUCKS!

MS3= 2.3L turbo rated at 263hp.
Civic SI= 197hp 2.0L (incredible motor, btw....smooth as butter)
GTI= 2.0L turbo (Isn't it 2L now?) 200hp or something like that
EVO/STI= yeah, kinda in the same class but mostly not

and then the Spec V= 190hp 2.5L 4 banger. For that displacement it should be 225hp, rev higher, have a smaller stroke and a larger bore. Or it should've been destroked to allow for better horsepower and rod/stroke ratio to decrease piston speeds for safer high revs.

Oh well.......I'm beyond the sport compact thing right now, it just disappoints me about the Spec V. The 07 looks really good and could be a great little grocery getter, but I bet the gearing is too close, I bet it wheelhops and torque steers like a mother, and understeers like a pig.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Car manufacturers have been putting truck motors in cars since at least 1958 when GM slapped a 348 truck motor (later to become the 409) into an Impala. The fact that Nissan is doing it doesn't supprise me much. 

I'm concerned that Nissan is making too many 'cookie cutter' cars. All the trucks have the same grill and most of the cars look the same from the front as well. I don't see the consumer getting much in the way of choices. Before if you didn't like the looks of the Pathfinder maybe you liked the X-Terra. Maybe the Altima looked better to you than the Maxima. Now it's either like one style or go someplace else. I can't believe that's a good long term strategy.


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

well we are spec-v nuts. we all feel the same about the 07 spec-v. what u think the general public thinks. time will tell.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I saw one on the road yesterday and I'm pretty sure I won't be driving one in the future. As you say, time will tell.


----------



## Atl Nissan (May 5, 2006)

chimmike said:


> I disagree. Rather, I don't think nissan is trying hard enough.
> 
> I'm highly disappointed they decided to stick with the QR25 (truck motor) for the new Spec V. They're pulling another 240sx move with it. Their competitors don't share motors with TRUCKS!


The Se-R 2.5l is related to the 2.4l? Thats a good, long lasting motor that can take a lot of abuse. I had two of them, the 16 valve version and the older 12 valve version, and I got a lot of miles out of both of them and drove both of them really hard. Both of them had close to 200K miles on them when I sold it and they still ran like they were brand new. Those trucks were what sold me on Nissans.


----------



## ser_specv03 (Feb 2, 2007)

What's up everyone. Here is a link with pictures that i found about the 07' SE-R Spec V. Not much to admire about the looks, but i really hope that the specs on the engine is true. Also, I went to the nissan dealer and one of the reps told me that the 07' Spec V should be out in fall or a bit before that time. Don't forget guys, it's not how your car drives.... I'ts how you drive your car. Peace

Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V - RSportsCars.com


----------

